# was ist das für ein fisch?



## Murmel (17. Juni 2007)

Hallo
wir haben unseren Teich ja von meinen grosseltern übernommen, nun sind dort eben goldfische drinnen und dieser eine grosse gelbe... ein koi ist es keinesfalls aber für einen __ goldfisch is er mir irgendwie auch zu gross...
könnt ihr mir sagen was das für ein kerrlchen ist? 






















Der Fisch dürfte nun schon an die 20+ Jahre alt sein... da der teich nicht viel später gebaut wurde als ich geboren wurde!
Lg
Dany


----------



## Steingarnele (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch?*

Hallo Dany,

ich sehe zwar keinen gelben Fisch,   aber dafür einen weißen Koi!


----------



## Murmel (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch?*

huhu
aber ... *hmmm*
ich hab nu schon n paar kois gesehen und die sind um welten grösser als der und müsste der bei dem alter nicht schon viel grösser sein und auch brummiger bzw ausgewachsen?
ja du hast recht er is weiss aber irgendwie hat er auch nen gelben touch.. aber der fisch raubt mir noch meine gedanken *lol* ich lieb den kerrlle nämlich abgöttisch 

lg
Dany


----------



## Annett (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch?*

Hallo Dany,

schau doch mal nach, ob er sogenannte Barteln am Maul trägt! Das sind so wurmartige Fortsätze, an beiden Seiten des Mauls.. oder versuch einfach mal das Maul zu fotografieren.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch?*

Hi Dany,

der große ist eindeutig ein Cyprinus carpio (Karpfen oder Koi wie die bunten halt genannt werden)

MfG Frank


----------



## Murmel (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch?*

huhu
auf dem ersten bild sieht man es ganz leicht das er barteln hat...
heisst das er is n koi? aber warum is er dann nur so klein? und is das alter dann auch ok und wie alt werden die denn dann?

lg
dany


----------



## guenter (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch?*

hallo dany,

"warum ist er dann noch so klein"

wie groß ist denn dein teich? kleiner teich, kleine koi.

der unterschied zu den goldis ist doch ganz schön.


----------



## Ulumulu (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch?*

Hallo Dany

Ich würde auch sagen, dass es ein Koi ist.
Und zwar auch noch ein wirklich schöner der gefällt mir.
Vielleicht ist es eine spezielle Zucht weil mir die Flossen auch so merkwürdig lang vorkommen.
Aber vielleicht täuscht das auch.
Was aber merkwürdig ist, ist das er für 20 Jahre wirklich klein ist.
Bist du sicher, dass er schon so lange im Teich ist?
Kois können bei guter Haltung sehr alt werden 60 Jahre und älter.

@Günter
Kleiner Teich, kleine Koi ? bist du dir da sicher?  

"Entgegen der landläufigen Meinung wachsen Koi immer, egal wie groß der Teich ist. 
Jedoch fördern Faktoren wie Größe und Wassertemperatur des Teichs *die Wachstumsgeschwindigkeit* des Koi“   (Quelle Wikipedia)

Gruß Daniel


----------



## guenter (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch?*

hallo daniel,

ich sehe nur den vergleich (mein Teich 20 m³ und mein sohn 5 m³).

wir hatten zusammen koi gekauft. beide das gleiche futter.

die koi im 20 m³ teich sind viel größer.


----------



## Ulumulu (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch?*

Hallo Günter

Achso, also dann wachsen die Kois bei deinem Sohn im Teich eben langsamer als die in deinem.  

Aber irgendwann werden sie in etwa gleichgroß sein. Ok nicht jeder Koi wird so groß wie der andere.

Aber die Teichgröße entscheidet nicht wie groß ein Koi wird. Das liegt in der Genetik schon bei der Geburt des Fisches fest wie groß er mal wird.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Annett (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch?*

Moin,

ich hatte es ja schon mal an anderer Stelle erwähnt.
Durch die Konzentration an ausgeschiedenen Eiweiß-/Stoffwechselverbindungen im Wasser wird auch das Wachstum beeinflußt. Je höher die Konzentration, desto schlechter das Wachstum. In einem kleinem Teich kann man dem nur durch starke Teilwasserwechsel begegnen, mit dem Ergebnis, bald zu große Fische in einem zu kleinem Teich schwimmen zu haben.


----------



## Murmel (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch?*

huhu
ja der vorherige teich (den wir übernommen hatten) war wirklich was klein, nun haben wir ihn vergrössert (fast doppelt so gross) 
er is für unsere kleinen goldies immer sowas wie ein leitfisch alle goldies schwimmen ihm hinterher... mein opa hatte auch ma 2 gelb schwarze die leider gestorben sind und nicht so alt wurden wie er...
muss ich nun was neues beachten? hab ihn bisher nie besonders gehalten.... brauch er "freunde"? oh je nu bin ich überfordert... ich hab nen koi..... wollte ich doch gar nücht...

lg
dany


----------



## Juleli (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch?*

Oh - das finde ich aber lieb, dass du dir Gedanken darüber machst, ob er "Freunde" braucht...  (ernst gemeint)
Naja - auf jeden Fall ist das ein ganz hübsches Exemplar!


----------



## Murmel (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch?*

huhu
kann mir keiner mehr mit erfahrungen helfen? oder sogar einer von den züchtern ma sagen was sie zu dem zu kleinen koi *fg* mein?

glg
Dany


----------



## Murmel (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch?*

schieb 
lg
Dany


----------



## chrissi020365 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: was ist das für ein fisch?*

Hallo Dany,
also das ist sicher ein Koi, und fast sicher bin ich mir auch dir zu sagen das es 
ei Ginrin Platinum ist.... mach vielleicht noch ein besseres Foto von ihm...alles Gute für dich und deine Fischlis


----------

